# Broadband options - feedback on suppliers pls?



## polo1 (1 Apr 2008)

Am looking to get 2mb broadband in my home for work and personal use (mainly personal)
Am fairly well isolated and when I enter my telephone number I am give the following options?

BT
Digiweb
Eircom
Imagine
Irish Broadband 
Magnet
Perlico

Any feedback on which out of these suppliers are the best option.. I am looking for a reliable service without too many hiccups re billing etc. Just want to be billed for the same amount every month etc..

Thanks,


----------



## Guest125 (2 Apr 2008)

I have Eircom 2Mb with free evening and weekend calls to Irish landlines.I use Blueface for International calls(very cheap) and obviously use the free calls too.Eircom bill is always €112-113 every two months.Blueface is pay as you go and costs are so small that they are immesurable.Have never been offline in the length of time I have BB(3 yrs)


----------



## Towger (2 Apr 2008)

I assume it is over the phone line (ADSL), so basically (in your isolated location) they are all reselling Eircoms offering. Eircom is the most expensive, but not by much. Service wise there is not much difference as they basically offer the same. But if it all goes wrong and you are not with Eircom be prepared to be passed from Peter to Paul and back again to get it fixed. Billing wise there the multiple threads and websites dedicated to BT’s billing system and its multiple failures. Technical support wise, I have heard horror stories about the 'lower cost' providers and have had to fix basic setup problems they should have been able to do over the phone.

I am with BT at home for several years and the only problem I had was when they tryed to bill me from the date I applied for broadband rather than the date it was supplied, but I got that money back without too much pain. Before BT I was with Eircom and never had a problem.

BTW For a hassle free life dont touch Wireless BB unless you have specific need for it and can't get ADSL.


----------



## Wisecom (2 Apr 2008)

I have Digiweb 4G Wireless Broadband. I wanted wireless because don't need a phone-line in my house and couldn't get NTL broadband. It's a 5.3 Mb line which is very good but the speed does depend on the quality of signal. It's €30 pm with a 15GB limit which I find quiet restrictive if you are using it every day and tend to download stuff.


----------



## demoivre (2 Apr 2008)

polo1 said:


> Am looking to get 2mb broadband in my home for work and personal use (mainly personal)
> Am fairly well isolated and when I enter my telephone number I am give the following options?
> 
> BT
> ...



If you are using the Broadband Information website from the Department of Communications, the available bb suppliers on their list in a particular area isn't always exhaustive. I have been with UTV bb for nearly four years now yet it doesn't show up as being available in my area on the government's information site. Overall I am happy with the UTV 2 mb ADSL clicksilver package and would be reluctant to change from them.


----------



## Pique318 (2 Apr 2008)

Try this too
http://www.getbroadband.ie/


----------

